# backmann nw2 switcher dcc



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

howdy ,, i ordered a backmann dcc switcher nw2 got no power no lights no nothing. i wigged it on the tracks and got a blink of light then nothing at all. any ideas . this is a new unit. i looked into sending it to backmann for repair but i dunno about all that .
for got to add ,,, one time i set it on the track and the dang thing just took off like full power and the nce unit im using was not even set to go then it just stopped. wierd im not liking backmann too much. the onl reason i got it was for the fact that i could change to rapido couplers easy. now im really not sure about these locos. there is a bigger unit i want that also has the rapido couplers but now im not so sure about these locos.. are the junk or what.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bachmann locos are not junk, but defective happens.

If it's new and under warranty, consider sending it back. They owe you a working loco.

Otherwise, pop the shell and check that the decoder is seated properly. Now put it on your programming track and reset to factory defaults (usually CV8=0). Then try to program it again.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

yes the decoder is wires to the wheels . talked to the dealer from whom i bought it ive returned the lil loco . i know i have a few backmann dc locos and they work pretty good. they pull great. i wanted a new switcher so i can switch the couplers to rapido . ive got a kato switcher that works very well but i can not find rapidos couplers for it. so it will be going to ebay soon unless i can find a rapido coupler for it before i get a good running switcher. i just dont like them knuckle couplers way more trouble than there worth to me. every one ive used will not couple right and in reverse they always derail my cars (well the car right behind the loco. hope i get a good runner this time around. i know some times there defective. and ive really never had a problem with any one on ebay . always had a good transaction. i would really like to keep the kato unit but no rapdios so it must go away.


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Did you clean the wheels?


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

rrjim1 said:


> Did you clean the wheels?


its a brand new unit .ive sent it back to the seller as im not gunna deal with it. i should have gotton a running loco . could have been a defective unit . seller is supposed to be sending me another unit. it better work or im done with this. seller said he will run new loco and make sure its a good one before he ships. so far seller is working to help out . i have no patience what so ever . witch is the one thing about n scale that i got to have . on a side note i was looking at a big 8 wheel unit ( 16 wheels total ) with sound. was watching video of it running on a small track. kinda liked that unit


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Some new locos have a coating on there wheels that needs to be removed before running. This is something you need to learn to do because loco wheels will also get dirty from just running them.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

rrjim1 yes i know how to clean them just didnt know it needed to be cleaned as its new and the hooby place that i bought it from on ebay said he tested it before it left and it worked fine acording to him. i did get some light flickering and like i said before the thing just took off on its own for some reason like it was on dc just flew then just stopped after that i got it to flicker the light again then nothing more. there was some thing wrong with it for sure weather i believe he tested it or not well thats up in the air . i cant clean the locos wheels if it dont run though now can i. but i will keep that in mind when the new loco comes and ( hopefully runs) to clean its wheels. im still thinking about that 16 wheel unit with sound , its 6 inches long though . but i like it. the new switcher should be here in a few days. hope it runs good then i can dump the kato on ebay or something. its only got about 30 minutes on the kato unit as i bought it new too. it runs great just dont like the knuckle couplers on it. i want all rapidos they work period .


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

*I cant clean the locos wheels if it don't run though now can I.

*If you clean as much as you can with a q tip and cleaner it is usually enough to get the loco to run at least enough to clean the rest of the wheels. I have had a couple locos that would run a couple feet and quit, get it started again and same thing. All they needed was there wheel cleaned and now run great. It could have also been a faulty decoder, not saying it wasn't, but its very rare. I own two Bachmann S4 locos and they run very well.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

rrjim1 true i could clean one side . im waiting on the replacement for now . i think the problem with that one is one of the wires broke off or was not soldered good. i really do not know what was wrong with it.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm wondering if he put the new DCC loco on DC tracks. That would maybe explain the sudden runaway, and the flickering lights if the decoder was burning up...:dunno:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> I'm wondering if he put the new DCC loco on DC tracks. That would maybe explain the sudden runaway, and the flickering lights if the decoder was burning up...:dunno:


nope no way that can happen as im only dcc no dc at all. i do have a couple dc locos going to ebay though. my layout is only dcc. that loco had a short or wires was not soldered right some thing was a miss. ill see when the new loco arrives if it works.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

sid said:


> nope no way that can happen as im only dcc no dc at all. i do have a couple dc locos going to ebay though. my layout is only dcc. that loco had a short or wires was not soldered right some thing was a miss. ill see when the new loco arrives if it works.


New production DCC decoders work just fine in "dual mode" on DC track in any case, so that likely wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I have a set of Kato F3's that are brand new. I have only used them twice due to a run away incident both times. I have a DCC system, but when I set them on the track, they respond normally, and run properly, sound works, and all functions work, for a few minutes. Then I seem to lose control of them and they just take off at a very high speed. No way to stop them, other than physically grabbing them off the track. I have been told that is has something to do with programing and some how it switches to DC. No idea, and I have talked with Kato about it, but no help. It is only these two, both powered AB units. I have several other Kato engines that work perfectly and have never done this. Any ideas? Gremlins I tell ya!


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

GREMLINS now thats a possibility there every where. hahahahaha


----------

